# Concrete Loft Vs Wooden Loft



## Rehan Kayani (Aug 2, 2015)

hi i live in the UK and am 16 years old and am wanting to build a concrete shed for my pakistani birds. What i want to know is the advantages and disadvantages of a concrete shed compared to a wooden shed. thx


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

First welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons. While concrete is strong it holds moisture and that's the worst thing you can have in a loft. Also serves as a insulator so if it is cold it will stay cold and while cooler in the summer heat really isn't much of an issue for pigeons. Plus you would have to have wood framing for your nest boxes and perches any way. I would just go with a wooden loft provide plenty of ventilation and keep it dry and your bird's will be good.


----------

